# Help with photo technique



## jagije (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone knows what the technique is called and how you create photos looking like this:


Paul Kennedy / berlin tram 2.JPG
Paul Kennedy / Keep Right.JPG
Paul Kennedy / lazy day.JPG
Paul Kennedy / Progresive Retro
Paul Kennedy / 60's car.JPG

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2011)

Berlin Tram was pretty good. Progressive Retro was an almost go. The other three were non-starters for me.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 16, 2011)

jagije said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows what the technique is called and how you create photos looking like this:
> 
> ...




I like them, but looking at the rest of his website, I'd have thought they were more likely to be screenprints than photographs.


----------



## RedWylder (Feb 16, 2011)

Forkie said:


> jagije said:
> 
> 
> > I like them, but looking at the rest of his website, I'd have thought they were more likely to be screenprints than photographs.
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2011)

SENORITA1 said:


> as photgrpahy topic is going on... let me involve my own software...wedding album deisgn software....which provides high quality photos,weddign templates,weddign albums... its automatic software...which brings professional life to photos... its automatic features.. like automatic resizing,automatic framing,automasking... make it stand alone in the crowd of other album designers.... for more detaisl... visit our indian website...



Thank you for ten posts, all the same, containing SPAM.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> SENORITA1 said:
> 
> 
> > as photgrpahy topic is going on... let me involve my own software...wedding album deisgn software....which provides high quality photos,weddign templates,weddign albums... its automatic software...which brings professional life to photos... its automatic features.. like automatic resizing,automatic framing,automasking... make it stand alone in the crowd of other album designers.... for more detaisl... visit our indian website...
> ...



Did you just reply to the wrong person or did I get sucked into the twilight zone?

Edit: Ahh.. Nevermind.. I realize what happened. The spam was deleted after you replied to it. My bad. :/


----------



## Stoogley (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed, some type of printing.

You could get something similar with handcoloring B&W photo's


----------

